# aus dem Wind herausdrehen



## Laaa

Hallo!

Was bedeutet "aus dem Wind" im folgenden Satz?

"Die Windlasten können nicht durch ein Herausdrehen des Blattes aus dem Wind gemindert werden."

Der Artikel handelt von einer Windenergieanlage. Bedeutet es vielleicht "gegen die Richtung des Windes"?

Danke!


----------



## Bahiano

Laaa said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was bedeutet "aus dem Wind" im folgenden Satz?
> 
> "Die Windlasten können nicht durch ein Herausdrehen des Blattes aus dem Wind gemindert werden."
> 
> Der Artikel handelt von einer Windenergieanlage. Bedeutet es vielleicht "gegen die Richtung des Windes"?
> 
> Danke!


 
In den Wind (gegen den Wind):
---------> | 

Aus dem Wind (mit dem Wind):
---------> _


----------



## Frank78

Etwas aus dem Wind drehen=dem Wind so wenig Angriffsfläche wie möglich geben

Etwas in den Wind drehen=dem Wind viel Angriffsfläche geben

(Falls Bahianos Skizze unklar ist  )


----------



## Laaa

Vielen Dank beiden! Jetzt ist es klar!


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
ich bin nicht so sicher dass diese Erklaerungen korrekt sind.
'In den Wind drehen' ist Segel (-boot/schiff) -Sprache und heisst das Boot, das Segel usw. in die Richtung drehen aus der der Wind weht. Im Extremfall, also vollkommen 'in den Wind' flattert das Segel und das Boot verliert Fahrt (aus diesem Grund ist es die sicherste und schnellste Methode mit einer ploetzlichen (Wind-)Boe fertig zu werden die sonst das Boot zum kentern bringen koennte.
'Aus dem Wind' ist dann das Gegenteil, das Segel von der Windrichtung wegzudrehen, was jedoch praktisch heisst dass das Segel, Blatt des Windrads usw einem groesseren Winddruck ausgesetzt ist, was der Original-Satz ja auch auszusagen scheint.
saludos


----------



## berndf

Wenn Du durch Veränderung des Anstellwinkels der Rotorblätter, die sogenannte "Pitch-Regelung" (und darum geht es hier ganz offenbar), die "Windlast vermindern" willst, so geht das eigentlich nur so, wie von Bahiano und Frank beschrieben.

Siehe z.B. hier unter der Überschrift _Pitch-Regelung_:
_Bei Sturm werden die Blätter parallel zur Windströmung gerichtet, bis sich der Rotor nicht mehr dreht._


----------



## Bonjules

Bernd,

das ist m. E. doch genau das was ich sage. 'Parallel' zur Windrichtung enstspricht -genau wie das Segel- 'in den Wind' (keine wirkliche Angriffsflaeche).
'Aus dem Wind' bietet dann eine immer groessere Angriffsflaeche, wobei die Dynamik bei Windrotoren sich dann ein wenig von Segeln unterscheidet: Obwohl bei beiden der maximale Winddruck bei rechtem Winkel zur Windrichtung gegeben ist ist der beim Segel voll ausnutzbar (obwohl gefaehrlich sollte sich das Segel noch mehr als 90 Grad 'aus dem Wind' drehen), waehrend das Rotorblatt in dieser Position zwar dem vollen Winddruck ausgesetzt ist aber keinen grund mehr hat die Drehbewegung aufrechtzuerhalten, was ja der Sinn der Windmuehle ist. Folglich scheint mir die maximale Effizienz eines Rotors gegeben wenn der 'pitch', also der Neigungswinkel zur Windrichtung etwa in der 1/2 'aus dem Wind' herausgedrehten Position besteht (Freilich kann man das auch als 'halb in den Wind' gedreht definiern, es haengt dann davon ab von welcher Position man kommt. Vielleicht liegt hier ueberhaupt der Hase im Pfeffer: Es sind dynamische Ausdruecke, die einen Prozess, eine Bewegung ausdruecken).
Ich glaube wir haben was diese simple Physik angeht keine wirkliche Meinungsverschiedenheit. Es geht um die Redewendungen 'in den Wind' und 'aus dem Wind'; diese wurden aber, so fuerchte ich, von den Seglern auf immer gepraegt.

saludos


----------



## berndf

Bonjules said:


> das ist m. E. doch genau das was ich sage. '*Parallel*' zur Windrichtung enstspricht -genau wie das Segel- '*in* den Wind' (keine wirkliche Angriffsflaeche).


In dieser Terminologie ist "*parallel* zur Windrichtung stellen"="*aus* dem Wind drehen"; das ist in dem Satz des OP ganz klar gemeint (anderenfalls würde "aus dem Wind drehen" die Windlast ja nicht reduzieren) und wird von den Stellen, die Du findest, wenn Du nach "Rotorblätter aus dem Wind drehen" googlest bestätigt, z.B. hier.


----------



## Bonjules

Laaa said:


> "Die Windlasten können nicht durch ein Herausdrehen des Blattes aus dem Wind gemindert werden."


 
Genau. Weil sie eben eher zunehmen.


----------



## berndf

Bonjules said:


> Genau. Weil sie eben eher zunehmen.


Oooooops, hatte ich doch glatt das "nicht" überlesen.

Der Satz ist insofern tatsächlich mehrdeutig. Es ist ja nicht gesagt, warum nach nicht gehe.

In dem oben zitierten Artikel steht aber eindeutig positiv:
_...um *bei zu hohem Winddruck* oder bei einem Ausfall des Generators die Rotorblätter *aus* dem Wind drehen zu können._


----------



## Bahiano

Bonjules said:


> Genau. Weil sie eben eher zunehmen.


Na, nicht so voreilig!

Ich meine, der Autor dieser Zeilen will eher sagen, dass die Funktion drehbarer Rotorblätter nicht zur Verfügung steht, d.h die Blätter lassen sich gar nicht drehen, folglich kann die Windlast nicht gemindert werden.


----------



## Bonjules

Bahiano said:


> Na, nicht so voreilig!
> 
> Ich meine, der Autor dieser Zeilen will eher sagen, dass die Funktion drehbarer Rotorblätter nicht zur Verfügung steht, d.h die Blätter lassen sich gar nicht drehen, folglich kann die Windlast nicht gemindert werden.


Wenn dem so ist dann haben wir sicher ein Problem!



			
				berndf
 
In dem oben zitierten Artikel steht aber eindeutig [U said:
			
		

> positiv[/U]:
> _...um *bei zu hohem Winddruck* oder bei einem Ausfall des Generators die Rotorblätter *aus* dem Wind drehen zu können._


 
Wenn diese Rotorblaetter unbegrenzt drehbar sind (360 Grad) kann man in der Tat durch beide Richtungen - in den Wind oder 'aus dem Wind heraus'
die hier erwuenschte Position (parallel zur Windrichtung) erzielen, scheint es mir. Wenn sie nach beiden Seiten um eine Mittelachse gleichmaessig balanciert sind, sind sogar 180 grad genug. Sind sie -wie kleine Segel- an einer Seite aufgehaengt, waere das beste sie so schnell wie moeglich 'in den Wind' (parallel) zu drehen.
saludos

ps Vielleicht sollten die Autoren dieser Fachartikel wenn sie so gemeine Terminologie im Widerspruch zu ihrem eigentlichen Sinn benutzen klar sagen was sie damit meinen.


----------



## Demiurg

Um die Verwirrung noch weiter zu steigern oder zu beseitigen: bei modernen Windkraftanlagen handelt es sich um sogenannte Auftriebsläufer, die dann die meiste Energie liefern, wenn die Rotorblätter parallel zur Windrichtung stehen ("im Wind").  Ein Drehen "aus dem Wind" bewirkt also (im Gegensatz zum Segelboot?) eine Abbremsung.

Andererseits erhöht sich natürlich der Winddruck auf den Rotor, wenn man die Rotorblätter senkrecht zum Wind stellt ("aus dem Wind" dreht), weil dadurch mehr Angriffsfläche vorhanden ist, d.h. Windlasten können dadurch nicht gemindert werden, wohl aber das Drehmoment.


----------



## Frank78

Beim Segeln heißt in den Wind drehen, den Bug des Boots (nicht das Segel) in Richtung des Windes ausrichten.



Demiurg said:


> Um die Verwirrung noch weiter zu steigern oder  zu beseitigen: bei modernen Windkraftanlagen handelt es sich um  sogenannte Auftriebsläufer,  die dann die meiste Energie liefern, wenn die Rotorblätter parallel zur  Windrichtung stehen ("im Wind").  Ein Drehen "aus dem Wind" bewirkt  also (im Gegensatz zum Segelboot?) eine Abbremsung.



Jetzt bin ich wirklich verwirrt. Der Wikipediaartikel sagt, sie  funktionieren wie Rotoren. Die erzeugen doch aber Längs der Drehachse  Auftrieb und nicht im 90 Grad Winkel zur Drehachse.


----------



## Demiurg

Es geht nur um die Stellung der Rotor*blätter* zur Windrichtung. Hier nochmal Infos zu dieser sogenannten Pitch-Regelung:



> *Pitch-Regelung (Blattwinkelverstellung)*
> 
> Die ab 1990 bis 2000 zur Marktreife entwickelten Regelungskonzepte beruhen auf einer Rotorblattwinkelverstellung („pitch“ = englisch für Anstellwinkel). Jedes einzelne Rotorblatt kann dabei stufenlos verstellt werden. ...
> 
> Bei zu starkem Wind  werden die Rotorblätter – meist nur den Bruchteil eines Grades – um ihre Längsachse aus dem Wind gedreht. Auf diese Weise wird der Auftrieb verringert, so dass auch bei hohen Windgeschwindigkeiten die Leistungsabgabe des Rotors ab der Nennleistung konstant bleibt.



Rotorblatt im Wind =>  maximaler Auftrieb (Drehmoment), geringer Windwiderstand (Windlast)
Rotorblatt aus dem Wind =>  minimaler Auftrieb (Drehmoment), hoher Windwiderstand (Windlast)


----------



## Bahiano

Demiurg said:


> Es geht nur um die Stellung der Rotor*blätter* zur Windrichtung. Hier nochmal Infos zu dieser sogenannten Pitch-Regelung:
> 
> Rotorblatt im Wind => maximaler Auftrieb (Drehmoment), bei geringem Windwiderstand (Windlast)
> Rotorblatt aus dem Wind => minimaler Auftrieb (Drehmoment), bei hohem Windwiderstand (Windlast)


 
Genau... und offensichtlich handelt es sich bei der von Laaa zitierten Anlage um eine mit starren Blättern (Stall-Regulierung), bei denen die Windlast eben nicht durch Herausdrehen des Blattes aus dem Wind gemindert werden kann, sondern das Überdrehen des Rotors durch den Asynchrongenerator verhindert wird, der die Drezahl bei Erreichen der Nennlast "fesselt".


----------



## Bonjules

Frank78 said:


> Beim Segeln heißt in den Wind drehen, den Bug des Boots (nicht das Segel) in Richtung des Windes ausrichten.


 
Frank, man kann entweder das Segel oder das Boot oder beides in den Wind drehen, je nachdem wie die Situation es erfordert.

Vielen Dank fuer all die Experten- Info!
saludos


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Rotorblatt im Wind => maximaler Auftrieb (Drehmoment), geringer Windwiderstand (Windlast)





Demiurg said:


> Rotorblatt aus dem Wind => minimaler Auftrieb (Drehmoment), hoher Windwiderstand (Windlast)





Bahiano said:


> Genau... und offensichtlich handelt es sich bei der von Laaa zitierten Anlage um eine mit starren Blättern (Stall-Regulierung), bei denen die Windlast eben nicht durch Herausdrehen des Blattes aus dem Wind gemindert werden kann, sondern das Überdrehen des Rotors durch den Asynchrongenerator verhindert wird, der die Drezahl bei Erreichen der Nennlast "fesselt".


Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt. Bahiano, Demiurg behauptet doch genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Du in deiner Skizze in #2 schriebst. Deine Skizze bedeutet:
_Rotorblatt im Wind = hoher Windwiderstand_
_Rotorblatt aus dem Wind = geringer Windwiderstand_​Und ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass dies richtig ist





berndf said:


> _...um *bei zu hohem Winddruck* oder bei einem Ausfall des Generators die Rotorblätter *aus* dem Wind drehen zu können._


 
Die Geschichte mit dem Drehmoment ist komplizierter und würde ich hier erst einmal weglassen: Wenn mich meine Aerodynamikkenntnisse nicht total verlassen haben, dann ist der Auftrieb an den Rotorblättern annähernd Null, wenn sie quer zur Windrichtung stehen; stehen sie parallel zur Windrichtung, liefert das Profil einen gewissen Auftrieb bei minimalem Luftwiderstand; werden die Rotorblätter zunehmend schräg gestellt, nimmt der Auftrieb durch den zusätzlichen "Dracheneffekt" zu, gleichzeitig aber der Windwiderstand; bei zunehmender Querstellung nimmt der Auftrieb spätestens beim Strömungsabriss wieder ab, während der Windwiderstand weiter zunimmt, bis bei vollständiger Querstellung der Windwiderstand maximal und der Aufrieb annähernd Null ist.


----------



## Bahiano

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich jetzt auch bald meschugge werde!
Was die Aerodynamik betrifft, bin ich ganz bei dir.
(Somit erweitert sich der von Bonjules bereits erwähnte Expertenkreis aus Windanlagenbauern und Weltumseglern nun noch um Physiker...)

Allerdings


berndf said:


> (...) bei zunehmender Querstellung nimmt der Auftrieb spätestens beim Strömungsabriss wieder ab, während der Windwiderstand weiter zunimmt, bis bei vollständiger Querstellung der Windwiderstand maximal und der Aufrieb annähernd Null ist.


stellt sich hierbei die Frage, ob diese zunehmende Querstellung nun *aus-dem-Wind-herausdrehen* oder *in-den-Wind-hineindrehen* genannt wird.
Wenn wir nämlich die Vorderkante des Flügels bzw. des Rotorblattes analog zur Bugspitze eines Bootes setzen, hieße diese zunehmende Querstellung* Herausdrehen* (beim Boot: Wind kommt von der Breitseite).
Dies stünde dann im Gegensatz zu meiner ursprünglichen, mit jener lustigen Skizze unterlegten Aussage...


----------



## Frank78

Zur Aerodynamik:

Ja, berndf hat Recht. Luftwiderstand und Auftrieb sind proportional zueinander (bis zum Strömungsabriß).
Ähnlich wie die Landeklappen an einem Flugzeug. Werden sie ausgefahren, erhöhen sich Auftrieb und Luftwiderstand, d.h. das Flugzeug erzeugt auch bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten genügend Auftrieb.

"_Bei zu starkem Wind  werden die Rotorblätter – meist nur den Bruchteil eines Grades – um ihre Längsachse *aus dem Wind gedreht*__. Auf diese Weise wird der *Auftrieb verringert*, so dass auch bei hohen Windgeschwindigkeiten die Leistungsabgabe des Rotors ab der Nennleistung konstant bleibt. "

_Es wird also in Richtung Null Grad herausgedreht, anders geht es nicht. Den Rotor *aus* dem Wind nehmen ist also das gleiche wie ein Boot* in *den Wind drehen.


----------



## Laaa

Also, wenn ich verstanden habe, bedeutet "aus dem Wind" "parallel zur Windrichtung", oder?


----------



## berndf

Ja, das sehe ich so und zumindest Frank gibt mir Recht.


----------



## Bahiano

Laaa said:


> Also, wenn ich verstanden habe, bedeutet "aus dem Wind" "parallel zur Windrichtung", oder?


Achtung, jetzt wird's heftig!

In diesem Wiki-Artikel steht:
"Bei sehr großen Windgeschwindigkeiten (typische _Abschaltgeschwindigkeit_ 25–35 m/s, Windstärke 10–12 Bft) wird die Anlage abgeschaltet, um Schäden durch mechanische Überbelastung zu vermeiden. Pitchgeregelte Anlagen drehen ihre Blätter in *Segelstellung* und gehen in den Trudelbetrieb, stallgeregelte Anlagen werden *aus dem Wind gedreht* und durch die Bremse festgesetzt."

Der Begriff Segelstellung wird in diesem Lexikon so erklärt:
"Flugzeuge mit Verstellpropeller können wärend des Fluges die Steigung (Pitch) der Propellerblätter verändern. Die Segelstellung ist nun eine spezielle Blatteinstellung der Luftschraube für den geringsten Widerstand in Flugrichtung."
Das heißt im Klartext fast parallel zur Windrichtung (kein oder negativer Anstellwinkel).

"Aus dem Wind drehen" bedeutet demnach das Gegenteil, also den Anstellwinkel der Rotorblätter solange erhöhen bis der "kritische" Punkt des Strömungsabrisses erreicht ist (siehe hier).

Womit man sich in diesem Forum so alles beschäftigt...


----------



## berndf

Bahiano said:


> Achtung, jetzt wird's heftig!
> 
> In diesem Wiki-Artikel steht:
> "Bei sehr großen Windgeschwindigkeiten (typische _Abschaltgeschwindigkeit_ 25–35 m/s, Windstärke 10–12 Bft) wird die Anlage abgeschaltet, um Schäden durch mechanische Überbelastung zu vermeiden. Pitchgeregelte Anlagen drehen ihre Blätter in *Segelstellung* und gehen in den Trudelbetrieb, stallgeregelte Anlagen werden *aus dem Wind gedreht* und durch die Bremse festgesetzt."
> 
> Der Begriff Segelstellung wird in diesem Lexikon so erklärt:
> "Flugzeuge mit Verstellpropeller können wärend des Fluges die Steigung (Pitch) der Propellerblätter verändern. Die Segelstellung ist nun eine spezielle Blatteinstellung der Luftschraube für den geringsten Widerstand in Flugrichtung."
> Das heißt im Klartext fast parallel zur Windrichtung (kein oder negativer Anstellwinkel).
> 
> "Aus dem Wind drehen" bedeutet demnach das Gegenteil, also den Anstellwinkel der Rotorblätter solange erhöhen bis der "kritische" Punkt des Strömungsabrisses erreicht ist (siehe hier).
> 
> Womit man sich in diesem Forum so alles beschäftigt...


Vorsicht! Im zweiten Halbsatz der von dir zitierten Stelle geht es um "stallgeregelte" und nicht um "pitchgeregelte" Rotoren. Stallgeregelte Rotoren haben fest montierte Blätter und das Drehmoment wird dadurch begrenzt, dass durch die *Form* der Blätter (und nicht durch deren Anstellwinkel, der ja fix ist) bei einer bestimmten Windgeschwindigkeit ein Strömungsabriss erfolgt, bei Flugzeugen nennt man das "high speed stall", daher der Name "Stallregelung". Bei sehr hohen Windgeschwindigkeiten kann daher zum Schutze der Anlage nur der ganze Rotor "aus dem Wind gedreht werden", d.h. die *Gondel* wird so gedreht, der Rotor parallel zur Windrichtung steht.

In beiden Fällen bedeutet also *aus dem Wind drehen* eine *Parallelstellung zum Wind*, bei Pitchregelung der einzelnen Blätter und bei Stallregelung des gesamten Rotors.

Bei dem Satz um den es hier geht, geht es um das "Herausdrehen des *Blattes* aus dem Wind" und nicht um das Herausdrehen des *Rotors* aus dem Wind.


----------

